# [REQ] Theme Go Launcher Ex default Icons



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong location to post this, but it's not themed yet, so I decided to request and post this in the general section. I love the simplicity of Go Launchers Ex default icons, so I decided to extract them. I was hoping someone who knows how to theme icons could help me out. I was hoping you could either theme these ICS blue for me or give me instructions how to using GIMP. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!!

P.S..Below is a zip with Go Launcher EX default icons and a pic of my setup I'm trying to get the icons to match up with. Again, thanks!!

Edit: Well I think most of the dev's are busy working on their personal projects or spending family time (which is understandable), so I had to go in it alone. Not bad for someone who really had no idea what I was doing...LOL!! Anyway, if anyone can give me some tips how to spruce these up a little using GIMP (like adding a slight glass effect), then I would truly appreciate it. Screenshot and new ICS_blue_icons zip is at the bottom for anyone who might want to use these. (*The screenshot takes away the color some, but they pretty much match up to the color in the clock and on the notifications bar.*)


----------

